# rollers not rolling



## Armanitvrs (Apr 29, 2012)

I've had 4 young rollers for about a month now and have let them out to fly several times. But the problem is that they don't roll, they wing clap and go into position with tail held low and wings open and up, but they just glide like that for awhile before coming out of it without ever rolling. Will they learn to roll later on? Or is something wrong?

THANKS


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Armanitvrs said:


> I've had 4 young rollers for about a month now and have let them out to fly several times. But the problem is that they don't roll, they wing clap and go into position with tail held low and wings open and up, but they just glide like that for awhile before coming out of it without ever rolling. Will they learn to roll later on? Or is something wrong?
> 
> THANKS


Most rollers don't start rolling until they are anywhere between 3-12 months old depending on the strain and development of that family of birds. 

What you are describing is called tail riding. The bird lifts its wings up, tail goes low and it looks like it's gliding slowing down toward the earth for a second or two. Within the next month, you should start seeing some flips at least.


----------



## beefy (Jun 23, 2009)

*rollers*

give em atleast 6 months before ya judge em too tough


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

I don't have rollers but I do fly tumblers. I agree with the others, get them out daily.


----------

